# A day at work



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I took a few pictures while at work today to show a few things i do at work, I do alot of work for this cell company and this is one of many verizon sites ive worked at, This tower is 1700 ft tall, the tallest structure in ky, I just do the fence work and dont have a clue about much more but i could answer a few questions maybe. This building they are setting is a prefabe that was made in louisiana and weighs 60 thousand pounds , they pour a concrete pad and set the building on it and wire it up. It takes a while to wire it up the inside looks like the inside of a space craft.
THOMAS
View attachment 194


View attachment 195


View attachment 196


View attachment 197


View attachment 198


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

A few more
View attachment 199


View attachment 200


View attachment 201


View attachment 202


View attachment 203


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Few more
View attachment 204


View attachment 205


View attachment 206


View attachment 207


----------

